

BMI in the U.S.: 1882-1986 - cwan
http://www.nber.org/papers/w16252

======
twoshortwords
I can only access the abstract, but this is fascinating: "[t]he highest
centile increased by some 18 to 22 units in the course of the century". An
increase of 22 units runs the gamut of possible BMI values [1], from severely
underweight to obese class 2. It's equivalent to gaining 170 lbs (for a 5' 11"
person).

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_mass_index>

